# Columns



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

*Day 1*

Hey Everyone,

Just wanted to show you all the columns, I am making


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn son, I thought you were going to make BIG ones, lol. They're coming out awesome Lotus, they look really sturdy. What are you covering them with?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looking pretty good so far!

Your workspace also looks alot like mine. Messy.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Looking pretty good so far!
> 
> Your workspace also looks alot like mine. Messy.


I did not make it that messy thats my dads fault, but yes thats my Prop Building room.



Vlad said:


> Damn son, I thought you were going to make BIG ones, lol. They're coming out awesome Lotus, they look really sturdy. What are you covering them with?


Im going to cover them with Foam board


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

You're doing a great job Lotus, can't wait to see them finished. I hope you take lots of pics


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Day 2 of Building


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Still looking great! Good job.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Looking good Lotus! Still enjoying working on fall props in 100 degree weather?


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

*Nice work!*

Those are looking good Lotus. Are you going to use MM on them or just distress the foam and paint them? Are you putting anything on top like a gargoyle or skull?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

*Day 3*

http://photobucket.com/albums/v650/LotusMA/Columns/


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very, very nice, I like 'em.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

At first I didn't see anything except light spots but then I put my reading glasses on, duh! So it's bricks showing through...cool! Nice work Lotus!


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

very nice, I may just have to pinch your idea there so as to make my graveyard columns


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

*Finished*

http://photobucket.com/albums/v650/LotusMA/Columns/


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice going slick.  They take forever to make, but they are so worth it.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Fantastic job Lotus. They turned out great.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm just now getting around to seeing the finished product. Great job. did you ever find those skull whistle finials you were chasing Toy guy for?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Nope I didn't get them


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

They look awesome Lotus!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank you Holly


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Very nice Lotus, they are awesome!


----------

